# [UPDATED] 36" X 30"- 72" Indoor enclosure. MANY PICTURES!



## NickBoudin (May 28, 2009)

So my tegu is growing, slowly, but growing. He's around 20" from head to tail and I find he's been very active during the day, with no place to roam in his 40 breeder. I plan on building his new enclosure using a fixed window I got for close to nothing at my work. The window size is 30 x 67. The overall size of the enclosure will be 72" long 36" tall and 30" deep. This cage will not be his forever home, and I am aware I'll need to build a larger enclosure, but how do you guys and gals feel about the size? 


Also, anyone use any windows or similar in their enclosures?


Thanks everyone, I'll keep this updated as much as possible, and It should be worked on this weekend.

Thanks again,
Nick


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2009)

*Re: 36" X 30"- 72" Indoor enclosure.*

I have never used a window, but it sounds like it will work for a bit. Don't forget to take pictures, I would like to see it when your done.


----------



## NickBoudin (May 29, 2009)

*Re: 36" X 30"- 72" Indoor enclosure.*

I plan on making a construction journal out of it for my website, but I will also post it here for you all to view. It'll be a good sized cage until I move out of my parents house in the next year or so, then my little guy will get his mansion. 


I plan on making a real nice background with grout and foam, since this will be on the opposite side of my room from my 55 gallon dart vivarium.

I'd like to use a few broad leafed grass type plant that is relatively hardy in this enclosure. More then likely keep them potted and just bury the pots in the substrate. Thoughts? 


Thanks again, I'll be purchasing my 2x3-8's tonight to begin construction. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## NickBoudin (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: 36" X 30"- 72" Indoor enclosure.*

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.totallyterrariums.com/forums/index.php?action=gallery;cat=3" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.totallyterrariums.com/forums ... lery;cat=3</a><!-- m -->

Check it out so far! :app


----------



## NickBoudin (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 36" X 30"- 72" Indoor enclosure.*

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.totallyterrariums.com/teguenclosure" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.totallyterrariums.com/teguenclosure</a><!-- m --> <- Has been updated with a tonnnn of pictures!


----------



## k412 (Jun 3, 2009)

That looks so incredible Nick! Great job! :-D 8)


----------

